# DIY Drink Dispenser Stand



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The holidays are approaching fast! My sweetie said "I need some sort of stand to put my drink dispensers on". We searched for wooden stands and she found one she likes. It just so happens I have everything I need to build three of them.

The first picture is the sample I will go by.
Then, there is my drawing.

Note: She wants individual stands. :surprise: Yes Ma'am. :smile:

Looks like I have a project for tomorrow. :smile:


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Pretty cool !


Gary


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Very Gracious Mike!!!
Sid.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

My first thought when looking at the first picture was "Who is going to grab the drink dispensers when the legs start to fold under the stand". I notice that you are making the top edging and the lower bracing wider than in the original photo and that should make them much stronger. I'm looking forward to seeing your completed stands.

I like the glasses and jugs in your sketchup drawing are they from the 3d warehouse or something you came up with?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> My first thought when looking at the first picture was "Who is going to grab the drink dispensers when the legs start to fold under the stand". I notice that you are making the top edging and the lower bracing wider than in the original photo and that should make them much stronger. I'm looking forward to seeing your completed stands.
> 
> I like the glasses and jugs in your sketchup drawing are they from the 3d warehouse or something you came up with?


Glue and brad nails will make the stands sturdy...at least I think they will be sturdy.

The glasses and jugs came from the 3D warehouse. They are part of a set which includes wine glasses also. One download; pick and choose.

I am also thinking about cutting a 3/8 rabbet around the underside of the top so it will fit flush with the outside giving a smooth top.

We will see. Cutting starts in a few minutes.
Pics to follow.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, in between breaks, lunch and supper, I managed to get the three stands built. :surprise:

Really pretty straight forward stuff. Rip some 1 1/2 inch stock, cut to desired lengths, and put 'em together.

I spaced the boards with a couple of pieces of 1/4 inch plywood. There is one design change. I was going to cut a rabbet around the top so it would fit in between the frame, but the board was cupped and I couldn't use it. So, I used 1/2 inch Baltic Birch for the top and glued and nailed it on.

Before final assembly, we preformed a test fit with two of the larger jugs. Good to go.

A little light sanding tomorrow and they will be ready for the staining department to take over! :grin:


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Very nice. I wish my wife would ask for something like that but her last request was the ongoing basement remodel.

Looking at Photos 5 & 6 - I automatically reach for the router when I have some trimming to do, never occurs to me to use the router table. Sure would save on the clean-up afterwards though.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tomp913 said:


> I wish my wife would ask for something like that ....


she knows what you would do...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nicely done Mike...


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> she knows what you would do...
> 
> .


Oh, so that's wine in a box0


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Looking good Mike.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

One of the stands is complete and we put it in service today supporting the tea jug. 

Nice and sturdy. The best thing is...my glass fits under the spout! :smile:


----------

